# The longggggg wait



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just been told that my new A Class is going to be a week late . 
Although I'm not surprised or that disappointed it does make me wonder why it takes over 7 months to deliver the unit.i Is the Rapido that popular or are they built one at a time in some Frenchmans garden shed ??

Seriously - is there anything I need to check for at handover , are there common faults ?

Thanks all
Wyn


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I was considering a couple of alternative German cars recently to replace our ageing people carrier and the delivery time was nearly a year for each of them so I don't think 7 months is necessarily too bad. As for what to check at handover I would seriously suggest that the most important thing is to check that the supplying dealer has done a proper check. Ask for the PDI report or equivalent that shows what has been checked and ask the dealer if he (she) has any concerns or whether there was anything that couldn't be checked properly or had to be repaired / replaced..


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

wp1234 said:


> Just been told that my new A Class is going to be a week late .
> Although I'm not surprised or that disappointed it does make me wonder why it takes over 7 months to deliver the unit.i Is the Rapido that popular or are they built one at a time in some Frenchmans garden shed ??
> 
> Seriously - is there anything I need to check for at handover , are there common faults ?
> ...


Unladen weight compared with max weight 
you might be surprised :wink2:

tony


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Unladen weight compared with max weight
> you might be surprised :wink2:
> 
> tony


I was ready for that one and upgraded to the heavy chassis :grin2:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Check all the on board appliances work correctly-plumbing and taps,hot water and heating,fridge,charger and control panel,hob and oven(if fitted),radio and media pack(if fitted)and all lights.Make up all the beds,open and close all the cupboards,drawers and doors.
Rapidos are notoriously tight on payload so it would be prudent to drive from the dealers to the nearest weighbridge and check the weight on each axle and the MGVW to find out what available payload you have.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Its astounding isnt it ? We waited 10 months for our Levoyageur. Mercedes GLK took 5 months 6 years ago. We ordered a Landrover Discovery in February ( at least I think it was Feb, their ordering system is so nuts )...we may get it before winter.

Last Saturday I bought a mini cooper s cabrio. 2nd hand for a change. I will fetch it tomorrow.
Just goes to show....

I am sure the wait will be worth it


----------

